

Ask HN: Advice on being hired by a startup - StartupHire

Hey all, I've created a throwaway account as to preserve my anonymity.<p>Here's my scenario: I've just had a job offer from a small startup. I've been in various discussions with them, been through a sort of technical interview and talked at length with the founder.<p>I've never worked at, or had a job offer from, a startup so I'm not sure on best practice. The salary offered was about what i expected and it also included a percentage of equity in the company, to be vested over time. This all sounds great as I've always wanted to work at a startup, but I have a few concerns that I'm hoping you guys might assist with, and perhaps help with my deliberation.<p>The startup itself is based quite a distance from where I'm currently located, and would require me to relocate. I'm not averse to this but it just means I want to be extra cautious before I make any decision.<p>So my questions are:<p>What is a reasonable percentage to be offered in terms of equity? I would be employee number 4 or 5. Is it advisable to speak to a lawyer about these things? Is there anything to be careful/mindful of?<p>Finally, whilst there's bound to be an element of risk with a startup, what due diligence should I undertake to ensure any decision I make is right one? Is it reasonable to ask to see their earnings, for example (please don't shout me down if I'm way off base here!)? How might I roughly gauge their likelihood to be successful?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
autonoms
I don't have experience with this sort of thing yet, but I'm going through
something similar. I don't think it would be unreasonable for you to ask to
see their earnings. Both you and the start-up are making a large investment
and deserve to know as much about the other as possible. The likelihood that
they will be successful, considering you will be employee number 4/5 will
largely depend on you.

